#ubuntu-ro 2011-10-17
<totimkopf> hmm
<costin> salutare baieti
<madalin> salut
<nkn> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2011-10-18
<badserii> Cineva stie cum de obtinut caracterele romanesti standart in kde?
<badserii> la mine la keyboard layouts este doar o varianta si nu-mi place.
<costin> salut
<nkn> salut
<costin> va place ubntu 11.10
<nkn> nu folosesc
<costin> dar ce ai?
<nkn> archlinux :P
<costin> pre complicat
<costin> prea
<nkn> oricum nu-mi place unity ;)
<costin> nkn eu nu sunt asa destept ca tine,sa pot folosi arch
<nkn> arch nu e greu, dar nici pentru incepatori
#ubuntu-ro 2011-10-19
<costin> salutare ppl
<costin> ce player audio cu eq sa instalez?
<micutz> buna seara
<nkn> buna seara
<nkn> l-am speriat :(
<calvarr> buna seara
#ubuntu-ro 2011-10-20
<costin> salut
<dfilimon> salut!
<Lordu23> Salutare all 
<Lordu23> aici careva online ?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-10-21
<sonea> e chatul celor de ala ubuntu forum?
<sonea> e inmormantare sau dc nu vorbeste nimeni?
<buffer> acum am intrat si eu sa vad despre ce este vorba :)
<pirea> salutare.
<pirea> open office sau libre office? de ce? care e diferenta?
<mixer> salutare tuturor
<Obivankenobi> Buna ziua ubuntisti
<nkn> salut, buna ziua
<costin> sanatate dragi mei sa aveti toti!
<nkn> la fel
<calvarr1> si tie
<micutz> buna seara
<costin> este cineva olline?
<nkn> nu
<octy> na
<costin> mise cam blocheza unity
<costin> why
<costin> ?
<nkn> ca e unity
<costin> :)
<costin> sa incerc gonme 3?
<nkn> eh eu la aia nu stiu cum sa ajut, ca nu-mi place unity
<calvarr> openbox nu se blocheaza :)
<nkn> gnome3 am incercat o singura data
<calvarr> nb
<nkn> noapte buna
<costin> openbox ce este?
<nkn> window manager
<simon92> sal
#ubuntu-ro 2011-10-22
<costin> buna dimineata frati in linux :)
#ubuntu-ro 2012-10-17
<dbtmro2> ...cam putina lume pe Ubuntu Romania...   :(
#ubuntu-ro 2012-10-18
<bkeith> La ce oră va fi lansat Ubuntu 12.10?
<ovidiu^^> la ce ora se lanseaza ubuntu 12.10?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-10-19
<Paul92> salut
<Paul92> e coneva pe aici?
<Paul92> cineva*
<adrianrly> Yep
<Paul92> ma puteti ajuta cu o mica intrebare? :D
<mafia4ever> buna seara!
<mafia4ever> am si eu o problema cu internetul pe ubuntu 12.04.. nu se conecteaza deloc la internet.. 
<adrianrly> Ce fel de internet ai ?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-10-20
<crismblog> ce trebuie setat la xfce sa se conecteze automat la servere
<crismblog> tot este setat cum trebuie, cred ca este ceva bug
<crismblog> in xubuntu 12.10
<crismblog> pregătesc versiunea pe 32 biti la Xubuntu Romania remix http://crismblog.ro/xubuntu-romania-remix/
#ubuntu-ro 2013-10-14
<bluechaos> bivol esti?
<bluechaos> careva?
<bluechaos> ba careva on ?
<bluechaos> esti ? bivol ?
<bluechaos> e careva on ?
<ovidiu-florin> bluechaos: salut
<ovidiu-florin> cu ce te pot ajuta?
<bluechaos> salut ovidiu-florin
<bluechaos> vreu sa upgradez si eu
<bluechaos> ubuntu
<bluechaos> la 12.04 (precise)
<bluechaos> or sau ltd
<bluechaos> si am nevoie de source code
<ovidiu-florin> de ce ai nevoie de surse ca să facu upgrade?
<ovidiu-florin> faci*
<bluechaos> sa fac upgraderile ( /etc/source/source.list ceva am nevoie de unu bun nu de unu expirat
<bluechaos> da
<ovidiu-florin> ce versiune ai acum?
<bluechaos> 11.04
<bluechaos> poti sa ma ajuti ?
<ovidiu-florin> oh
<ovidiu-florin> cel mai eficient ar fi să faci un reinstall
<ovidiu-florin> dar dacă vrei ți le spun
<ovidiu-florin> ce client de IRC folosești?
<ovidiu-florin> să-ți trimit source.list direct
<bluechaos> pai
<ovidiu-florin> lasă, folosesc pastebin
<bluechaos> xchatgnome
<bluechaos> ok
<ovidiu-florin> http://pastebin.com/bujL6UtS
<ovidiu-florin> ăsta e de pe un Lubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> dar e același lucru
<ovidiu-florin> nu cred să fie diferențe
<bluechaos> imediat o secunda
<bluechaos> gaat
<bluechaos> leam bagat si am dat un sudo apt-get update
<bluechaos> dupa car eii dau upgrate la 
<bluechaos> dist
<bluechaos> tot nu ma lasa mane
<ovidiu-florin> ce nu te lasă?
<bluechaos> sa fac upgrade la versiunea 12.04
<bluechaos> Reading package lists... Done
<bluechaos> bluechaos@bluechaos-EP41-UD3L:~$ cat /etc/issue
<bluechaos> Ubuntu 11.04 \n \l
<bluechaos> http://pastebin.com/q2mz0Aba
<bluechaos> uite ce erroare
<bluechaos> cand deschid
<bluechaos> manager-ul 
<bluechaos> la fel erroare
<bluechaos> bluechaos@bluechaos-EP41-UD3L:~$ lsb_release -a
<bluechaos> No LSB modules are available.
<bluechaos> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<bluechaos> Description:	Ubuntu 11.04
<bluechaos> Release:	11.04
<bluechaos> Codename:	natty
<crismblog> încearcă așa sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bluechaos> face ceva sa vedem ce face ca dupaia tot cu managerul trebuie sa-i dau
<bluechaos> ....
<crismblog> și trebuia să faci trecerea la ubuntu 12.04 și pe urmă la unul mai nou
<bluechaos> crismblog
<bluechaos> inca ceva 
<bluechaos> am incercat 
<bluechaos> sa personalizez ssh-ul 
<bluechaos> da nu reusesc 
<bluechaos> imediat
<bluechaos> iti dau cod-urile
<bluechaos> http://parkersamp.com/2010/10/howto-creating-a-dynamic-motd-in-linux/
<bluechaos> defapt ia exemplul dupa care mam luat
<bluechaos> am facut exact ca acolo problema e ca eu am doar ssh nu si sshd
<bluechaos> cum fac ?
<crismblog> te-aș ajuta la problem cu ssh dar nu mă pricep la personalizarea ssh-ului
#ubuntu-ro 2013-10-15
<bluechaos> salut careva pa aci ?
<bluechaos> sbivol esti ?
<bluechaos> careva?
<bluechaos> careva on ?
<bluechaos> careva on ?
<ovidiu-florin> bluechaos: salut
<ovidiu-florin> cu ce te pot ajuta?
<bluechaos> salut frate
<bluechaos> am si o problema majora 
<bluechaos> ce ma chinuie
<bluechaos> guys can u help me ? ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/6242221/ ) ?
<bluechaos> ma poti ajuta mane ?
<ovidiu-florin> bluechaos: după cum vezi și aici: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Table_of_versions 11.10 nu mai e suportat
<ovidiu-florin> îți recomand să-ți instalezi o versiune mai nouă
<ovidiu-florin> 12.04 de exemplu
<ovidiu-florin> bluechaos: http://askubuntu.com/questions/128182/upgrading-from-11-10-to-12-04
<bluechaos> mane
<bluechaos> am incercat
<bluechaos> da imi  ia unbuntu server
<bluechaos> no hai ca iam dat update
<bluechaos> ma bag la un film 
<bluechaos> revin 
<bluechaos> ovidiu-florin, 
<bluechaos> mai esti ?
<bluechaos> aceiasi erroare
#ubuntu-ro 2013-10-16
<bluechaos> careva?
<FDCX> bluechaos: nu mă pricep prea bine la upgradat Ubuntu, dar știu, în mare, care sunt pașii: în primul rând, selectează mirror-ul cel mai aproape de tine: system settings -> software and updates -> ubuntu software -> download from -> other -> select best server (dacă îți dă un server din Bulgaria, în loc de unul din România, de exemplu, mai dă click odată pe select best server) sau selectează manual serverul care crezi că e cel mai apropiat de t
<FDCX> ine - > choose server
<bluechaos> fdcx
<bluechaos> esti helper aici ?
<FDCX> bluechaos: apoi verifică dacă e bifat, tot la software and updates, în tab-ul updates, notify me of a new ubuntu version - for any new version
<FDCX> bluechaos: nu știu la ce te referi
<bluechaos> adica esti helper ? 
<FDCX> vrei să zici, oficial?
<bluechaos> da
<FDCX> nu
<bluechaos> no bun hai pe privat
<bluechaos> salut crismblog 
<crismblog> salut bluechaos
<bluechaos> ce faci mane
<crismblog> vreau să îmi schimb distribuția
<crismblog> renunț la debian sid și pun solydx
<crismblog> tu ce faci?
<bluechaos>  E MAI BUN ?
<bluechaos> uite ma chinui 
<bluechaos> sa customizez ssh-ul  am installat webmin 
<bluechaos> nu stiu cum sa pun collori pe command shell  
<crismblog> debian nu vine cu așa multe configurări default, solydx este bazat pe debian testing dar vine cu mai multe configurări default
<crismblog> te-aș ajuta dar nu mă pricep la ssh
<bluechaos> sbivol, 
<bluechaos> esti ?
<bluechaos> e careva?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-10-18
<bluechaos> careva on ?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-10-19
<izzby> salutare...
<izzby> stie careva ce se poate face cu o problemuta la back track5?cand dau startx mi se aprind ledurile de la capsLK si Num Lock(intermitent) si ramane ecranul negru
<izzby> am tot cautat rezultate pe net si am incercat cam tot ce era pe acolo
<izzby> ideea e ca a mers o perioada buna pe laptop`ul meu iar acum indiferent de pe ce bootez face aceste nazuri
<izzby> precizez ca am schimbat mai multe variante de back track de pe site`ul oficial
<bluechaos> careva?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-10-20
<bluechaos> e careva  ?
<ocsi-bm> bluechaos, vrei sa faci prezenta? :)
<bluechaos> da mane
<bluechaos>  :)) 
<bluechaos> ma gandeam sa dau de sbivol  sau chiar mai bine de ocsi-bm  
<bluechaos> :)) 
<bluechaos> ce faci  ?
<bluechaos> de ovidiu-florin ...al draqu tab la tine sa oprit
<bluechaos> ...\
#ubuntu-ro 2014-10-16
<kikero> vă salut! :-)
#ubuntu-ro 2014-10-17
<crismblog> `neața
#ubuntu-ro 2014-10-18
<crismblog> `neața
#ubuntu-ro 2014-10-19
<dragosmc> salutare
<dragosmc> stiti cumva de ce ar fi optiunea "separate /boot partition" disabled in boot-repair ?
#ubuntu-ro 2015-10-17
<SkyWay> cum verific ce timp de boot are pc`ul meu ?
<SkyWay> cu systemd-analyze nu merge
#ubuntu-ro 2015-10-18
<gogu> buna,aici nu mai e activitate?
#ubuntu-ro 2016-10-17
<Vapez> Salut
<SkyWay> salut Vapez 
<Vapez> Stiti vreun tool de monitorizare trafic gen iptraf-nf sau NTOPNG ?
<SkyWay> cred că ai mai mari șanse să găsești pe forum :D
<SkyWay> vnstat foloseam
<SkyWay> cândva..
<Vapez> Candva?
<SkyWay> demult, acum nu mai folosesc aproape nimic =)
<Vapez> Pai? acum te uiti direct pe Juniper cu SNMP ?
<Vapez> Oh, nu mai lucrezi in domeniu?
<SkyWay> termopane :)
<Vapez> Inteleg, succes in ceea ce faci.
<SkyWay> mulțumesc! la fel!
<SkyWay> încearcă totuși și forum-u
<SkyWay> forum-ul
#ubuntu-ro 2016-10-22
<SkyWay> e cineva?
<vasile_> salut e cineva online sa ma ajute cu o problema?
<V3n3RiX> yup
<vasile_> contul meu de ubuntu one pe firefox se conecteaza
<vasile_> dar cand instalez din centru software tot zice parola gresita
<vasile_> chiar daca o bag corect
<V3n3RiX> cand instalezi din centru software
<V3n3RiX> trebuie sa bagi parola ta
<V3n3RiX> nu aia de la ubuntu one
<vasile_> sa incerc sa vad daca asta e
<V3n3RiX> asta e sigur :)
<vasile_> acolo sub unde scrie i have an ubuntu single sign-on account cere parola ubuntu one
<vasile_> nu parola de root ca nu mere
<V3n3RiX> parola ta de user
<V3n3RiX> adevarul ca n-am mai folosit ubuntu de cativa ani, nu mai stiu cum e exact
<vasile_> nu merge tocmai am incercat
<V3n3RiX> imi poti arata un screenshot cu centru software?
<V3n3RiX> nici nu mai stiu cum arata ubuntu zilele astea :D
<vasile_> cum fac screenshot in ubuntu ca in windows stiu
<V3n3RiX> pai ai vreo tasta numita prt scr da?
<V3n3RiX> apesi pe ea
<V3n3RiX> apoi deschizi gimp
<V3n3RiX> te duci la edit
<V3n3RiX> si dai paste
<V3n3RiX> apoi la file -> save as
<V3n3RiX> si o salvezi
<V3n3RiX> apoi o pui undeva pe net
<vasile_> e tastatura spaniola la laptopul meu:D
<V3n3RiX> ok...atunci poti sa instalezi mai simplu
<V3n3RiX> deschide un terminal
<V3n3RiX> scrie sudo apt-get install firefox de exemplu
<V3n3RiX> si dai enter
<V3n3RiX> bagi parola ta
<V3n3RiX> si gata :D
<vasile_> am firefox
<vasile_> am vrut sa incerc cv aplicatie din gama celor care cer sa te loghezi la ubuntu one
<vasile_> dar nu merge sa ma loghez din software center ca oricealtceva merge
<V3n3RiX> imi pare rau in cazul asta...ultima data am folosit ubuntu cand nu exista software center, adica acum vreo 7 ani
<V3n3RiX> :D
<V3n3RiX> deci nu stiu ce sfat sa iti dau
<vasile_> nevermind:D oricum si eu folosesc linux mai mult pentru sigurata pe net si fara virusi ca am dual boot cu windows
<V3n3RiX> :)
<V3n3RiX> esti la inceput
<V3n3RiX> dragutz
<V3n3RiX> eu folosesc doar linux de 10 ani
<vasile_> acum nu mai e complicat linux sa nu poti instala o aplicatie de cand este ubuntu software center dar tot mai sunt cateva ce cer terminal
<vasile_> tvmaxe imi place si youtube-dl gui
<V3n3RiX> eu am portat tvmaxe pe ubuntu :D
<V3n3RiX> acum multi ani
#ubuntu-ro 2017-10-21
<b247> Salut
<b247> A testat cineva ubuntu 17.10 ?
<b247> Ma intereseaza sa reactivez unity, default
<b247> Cam slaba comunitatea ubuntu romania, se pare ca inca e la putere windowsul cracuit
<stas> b247: servus
<stas> cred că ai mai multe șanse pe #ubuntu
<stas> apropo, nu cred că ține de comunitate faptul că ai tu o problemă de rezolvat :)
<stas> se mai întâmplă să nu știe nimeni cu ce să te ajute, și nu e din cauza windows-ului :)
<stas> oricum, spor!
<b247> ms, la "slaba" ma refeream la nr de useri conectati si extrapolam la nr de utilizatori de ubuntu/gnu linux,  nu la pricepere si dorinta de ajutor
<stas> ah, scuze
<stas> sunt mulți utilizatori
<stas> doar că nu se vorbește public
#ubuntu-ro 2018-10-18
<APoliTech> Salutare
#ubuntu-ro 2019-10-17
<Sorin84> salut!
